# Windows 10 upgrade crashed computer



## Il_tiger (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi. I have a Toshiba satellite that was running Windows 7. I recently updated to windows 10, and now my computer will not run. When I start my computer, the Toshiba menu flashes briefly as usual (giving the option to enter the system files). Then the screen turns a series of blue and black screens before a blue screen appears with the message: Recovery. It looks like Windows didn't load correctly. . . I am given the options to restart or to see advanced repair options. I have tried everything (all the automated options giving to me, from resetting the PC, startup repair and system restore. The startup repair gives me an error message saying it cannot run. System restore also doesn't work. I tried system image recovery. The latest available available system image is displayed. I click next, and then receive a message that tells me that windows needs to format the drive that the recovery environment is currently running on. I do not have a system repair disc, but the menu gives me he option of creating on. However, when I click create disc, I receive an error message that the system cannot find the file specified. . . is there anything I can do? 

Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You may be able to go to Toshiba site and order a Windows disc for Windows 7. 

Did you use the MS 'media creation tool' to make an DVD ISO disc? If so, then you can try to boot with that and attempt an upgrade again, but this may not work because it would be looking for a Windows 7 or 8.1 installation to upgrade from. 

If you can get the Windows 7 disc from Toshiba, after re-installation and doing Windows Updates, you will want to create an image of Win 7 to an external hard drive before attempting to upgrade again. I use Macrium Reflect Free for creating images.


----------



## GatorDan (Aug 26, 2009)

Il_tiger said:


> Hi. I have a Toshiba satellite that was running Windows 7. I recently updated to windows 10, and now my computer will not run. When I start my computer, the Toshiba menu flashes briefly as usual (giving the option to enter the system files). Then the screen turns a series of blue and black screens before a blue screen appears with the message: Recovery. It looks like Windows didn't load correctly. . . I am given the options to restart or to see advanced repair options. I have tried everything (all the automated options giving to me, from resetting the PC, startup repair and system restore. The startup repair gives me an error message saying it cannot run. System restore also doesn't work. I tried system image recovery. The latest available available system image is displayed. I click next, and then receive a message that tells me that windows needs to format the drive that the recovery environment is currently running on. I do not have a system repair disc, but the menu gives me he option of creating on. However, when I click create disc, I receive an error message that the system cannot find the file specified. . . is there anything I can do?
> 
> Thanks.


 I am having same issues with my Sony all in one. Were you able to get your restore disk from Toshiba?
Dis it work?


----------



## jondo12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Similar problems here with my dell n5050 laptop. I can get to BIOS and run diagnostics(says everything is fine). Now it keeps restarting. Dell logo-black screen-restart-dell logo-black screen-restart and so on. Failed to create backup disk when upgrading to windows 10. Someone please help.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

When I made my recovery drive for Windows 10, my computer informed me I could also use my recovery disk from Windows 7. I haven't had any need to try this option out, thankfully, but has anyone tried using their recovery media from their previous OS?

Edited to change "disk" to "drive".


----------



## jondo12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Made repair disc from daughters identical computer. This enabled me to see that windows 10 had been erased(probably from a reset I attempted). Found option on microsoft website for a clean install of windows 10 using a second computer and a usb stick(flash drive). No product code needed as long as you previously had windows 10 installed. Yippie!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If Windows 10 was fully installed and ran then it should have activated automatically. Now if you use the Media Creation Tool to make a bootable Usb stick, or an Iso you can burn to a DVD, you can use those to do a _clean_ install of 10 by formatting the hard drive at the start of the install. As long as 10 was activated after the upgrade install this clean install will activate automatically.

Media Creation Tool for Windows 10 :- http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install
Make sure you get the same 32 or 64 bit version as the 10 upgrade you did.


----------

